# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  لقاحات من المراهقة وحتى الشيخوخة

## نور الشمس

*لقاحات من المراهقة وحتى الشيخوخة* 
========================

اللقاح نظام يعمل على دعم جهاز المناعة الطبيعي، يُعرّض الجسم للجراثيم أو الفيروسات حتى تتم الاستجابة والتصدّي لها، وغالباً ما يتمّ عن طريق الحقن في الجلد، مع فاعليّة مرتفعة.
*ثمة أنواع عدّة من اللقاحات، تشمل:*
_ اللقاحات التي تحتوي على جراثيم حيّة: تهدف إلى تنشيط المناعة، وتتكوّن من جرعة واحدة، كاللقاحات المضادة للإصابة بالحصبة والنكاف وجدري الماء.
_ اللقاحات التي تحتوي على جراثيم خاملة: تكون الاستجابة فيها عالية كلقاح شلل الأطفال.
_ اللقاحات التي تجعل جرثومة "الذيفان" وهي مادة سامة يطلقها أحد أنواع البكتيريا (بكتيريا الدفتيريا والكزاز مثالاً) خاملة حتى يتمّ تحفيز المناعة على التحصين ضدها.
_ اللقاحات التي تحتوي على أجزاء من الجراثيم: تضمّ كميّات ضئيلة من السميّات، مع تحفيز عالٍ للجهاز المناعي كلقاح الكبد الوبائي.

*جدول اللقاحات للبالغين*
*1 اللقاح المضاد للتيتانوس*

الداء: "التيتانوس" Tetanus المعروف بالكزاز، وهو مرض خطير يحدث نتيجة تلوّث بكتيري للجروح نتيجة دخول جسم صدئ كمسمار أو إبرة، فتفرز مادة سامة تدعى "تيتانوسبازمين" Tetanospasmin يفرزها ميكروب يدعى Clostridium tetani عند الإصابة.

أعراضه: يصيب العضلات في الهيكل العظمي، فيتقلّص الفك وتتصلّب الرقبة ويصعب البلع، كما ترتفع درجة الحرارة، علماً أن هذه الأعراض تبدو بعد أيّام ثمانية من الإصابة.

العلاج: تنظيف الجرح جيداً، مع تناول مضادات حيويّة ومصل يحتوي على أجسام مضادة لسمّ "التيتانوس".

الوقاية: أخذ جرعة واحدة من اللقاح المضاد للتيتانوس، يتمّ تجديده كلّ سنوات عشر. أمّا إذا تعرّض الشخص للمرض وأراد أن يتناول اللقاح مرّة أخرى، فيجدر به أن يعلم في هذه الحالة أن اللقاح لا يؤخذ سوى بعد مرور سنوات خمس من اللقاح الأول.

الفئة العمرية: الأفراد الذين تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 7 سنوات و50 عاماً.

*2 للقاح المضاد للدفتيريا DT*
الداء: ينتج "الدفتيريا" Diphtheria غشاء كاذباً على اللوزتين والحلق، وهو معدٍ ينتقل عن طريق الرذاذ ويتكاثر في الغشاء المخاطي المبطّن للفم والحلق، ويشغل المنطقة السطحيّة من الجهاز التنفسي، وينتشر بكثرة في صفوف من لا يهتمون بنظافتهم. 

أعراضه: سعال وارتفاع في درجة الحرارة ورائحة كريهة في الفم وصعوبة في البلع وإفرازات من الأنف وصداع بالرأس وانتفاخ في الغدد اللمفاويّة الموجودة في الرقبة وصعوبة في التنفس. ويتم تشخيصه عن طريق أخذ مسحة من الحلق وعمل اختبار مزرعة، وعند ملاحظة ألم في الحلق وغشاء كاذب ووجود شلل في عضلات الوجه.

العلاج: العناية المكثّفة بالمريض، مع تناول المضادات الحيويّة وخصوصاً مضادات "البنسلين" و"الإريثروميسين" Erythromycin التي تقتل البكتيريا ومصل خاص.

الوقاية: عزل المريض حتى لا تنتقل عبره العدوى للآخرين، مع تناول اللقاح المضاد بجرعة واحدة، علماً أنّه يجدر بالمرأة تجنّب الحمل بعد شهر واحد من تناول اللقاح. ويجدّد اللقاح كلّ سنوات عشر.

الفئة العمرية: منذ فترة الإصابة وحتى سن 40 عاماً فما فوق.

*3 اللقاح المضاد للعنقز*
الداء: ينتج جدري الماء أو العنقز عن إصابة بفيروسVaricella zoster virus (VZV) ، وهو معد وينتقل عن طريق اللمس والتنفس، ويصيب الأطفال والبالغين والمصابين بداء السكري ومن يعانون من نقص في المناعة.

أعراضه: تعب وصداع وارتفاع في درجة الحرارة واحمرار في العين، وتبدو في المرحلة الأخيرة البثور. وتكون درجة حرارة المريض معتدلة، لكن قد تظهر بقع حمراء معتدلة مع فقاعات بها سائل تبدأ من الصدر ثم تنتشر على سائر الأعضاء، ومن هنا يتم التشخيص فإجراءات العلاج.

العلاج: دواء يخفّف الحكة ومطهر يجفّف البثور.

الوقاية: لقاحات ضد جدري الماء على جرعة واحدة، لمن لم تسبق لهم الإصابة أو لم يتلقّوا أي جرعة من المراهقين والكبار.

الفئة العمرية: الأفراد الذين تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 13 و40 عاماً فما فوق.

*4 اللقاحات المضادة للإنفلونزا*
الداء: "الإنفلونزا" الذي ينتقل عبر الهواء أو عن طريق السعال أو العطس.

أعراضه: احتقان في الحلق وكحّة جافة وآلام حادّة في العضلات وسخونة شديدة وصداع.

التشخيص: يعتمد الأطباء على نتائج الفحوص السريريّة لتشخيصه، لكن إذا كانت الإصابة شديدة فهناك فحوص تثبت نتائج التشخيص.

العلاج: عقاقير تخفّف آلام الصداع وتخفّض الحرارة.

الوقاية: عزل المريض وتلافي التردّد على الأماكن المزدحمة مع أخذ لقاح مضاد للإنفلونزا بجرعة واحدة تقي لمدّة عام.

الفئة العمرية: الأشخاص من سن 18 إلى 65 عاماً فما فوق.

*5 اللقاح الثلاثي MMR المضاد للحصبة والحصبة الألمانيّة والنكاف*
الداء: الحصبة داء انتقالي حاد ينتقل بواسطة الرذاذ والاتصال المباشر، ويصيب الصغار أكثر من الكبار. تنتمي إلى فصيلة "فيروسات باراميكسو" Paramyxoviruses.

أعراضه: ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة ورشح وسعال ورمد وطفح جلدي وحرقة في العينين، وتشمل المضاعفات الالتهاب في الأذن الوسطى، فيما تصاب فئة نادرة بالتهاب الدماغ.

التشخيص: يتمّ التشخيص عن طريق الملاحظة السريريّة كالطفح الجلدي، وعمل تحليل دم أو زراعة للفيروس.

العلاج: الراحة التامّة وتناول عقاقير مخفّضة للحرارة وللسعال، مع خفض الإضاءة بسبب حساسيّة العين واستخدام غسول "الكلامينا" لتخفيف الحكة.

الوقاية: عزل المريض والراحة التامّة، فيما يقتصر الغذاء على السوائل، مع تناول لقاح على جرعة واحدة يتمّ تجديده كلّ سنوات سبع.

الفئة العمرية: الأشخاص من سن 12 إلى 50 عاماً.

*6 لقاح المكورات الرئويّة متعددة السكريدات PPV*
الداء: يؤخذ هذا التطعيم من قبل المصابين بمشكلات صحيّة محدّدة كأمراض القلب والأوعية والسكري والكبد والاضطربات الرئويّة المزمنة وفقد الطحال الوظيفي أو الجراحي وبعض حالات فقد المناعة كـ "الإيدز".

الوقاية: جرعة واحدة يتمّ تجديدها كلّ سنوات خمس.

الفئة العمرية: من تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 16 إلى 50 عاماً فما فوق.

*7 اللقاح المضاد للكبد الوبائي "أ" Hepatitis A* 
الداء: ينجم التهاب الكبد الوبائي من النوع "أ" عن فيروس يصيب الكبد، وينتقل عن طريق الطعام أو الشراب الملوّثين.

أعراضه: بول داكن اللون وبراز فاتح وسوء التغذية واصفرار في الجلد.

التشخيص: يتمّ تشخيص الحالة سريرياً أو عبر التحليل المخبري.

العلاج: يغيب العلاج المحدّد لهذا الداء.

لوقاية: النظافة العامّة وشرب مياه معقّمة وغسل اليدين بالماء والصابون وأخذ لقاح الكبد ضد الكبد الوبائي، مع تناول اللقاح على جرعتين تفصل بينهما أشهر ستة.
الفئة العمرية: الأشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 16 و50 عاماً فما فوق، كما ينصح به للمصابين بأمراض الكبد المزمنة والعاملين في المختبرات والمسافرين.

*8 اللقاح المضاد للكبد الوبائي "ب" Hepatitis B* 
الداء: يوصف هذا اللقاح للبالغين المصابين بمشكلات صحيّة، كمن خضعوا لعمليّة الغسل الكلوي وللعاملين في المختبرات المعرّضين للكبد الوبائي "ب". وتوجد العدوى في الدم وسوائل الجسم (السائل المنوي والإفرازات المهبليّة واللعاب والدموع وحليب الأم)، وتتمّ عن طريق الاتصال المباشر بهذه السوائل أو الإبر أو الفم أو خدش الجلد واستخدام وسائل الحلاقة وفراشي الأسنان الخاصة بالمصاب.

أعراضه: حمى وصداع وطفح جلدي واصفرار في الجلد وتحوّل لون البراز إلى فاتح وألم في الجزء الأيمن العلوي للبطن وغثيان.التشخيص: اختبار الدم والكشف عن وظائف الكبد.

العلاج: أخذ مضادات الفيروسات و"الإنترفيرون" المساعدة على الحدّ من قدرة الفيروس على التكاثر (الاستنساخ).

الوقاية: الابتعاد عن العلاقات الزوجية والمخدرات، مع تجنّب استخدام أدوات الآخرين والتطعيم ضد الفيروس على جرعات ثلاث يفصل شهر بين الجرعة الأولى والثانية، فيما تعطى الجرعة الثالثة بعد أشهر ستة من تاريخ الجرعة الثانية.

الفئة العمرية: الأشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 16و50 عاماً فما فوق.

*9 لقاح المكورات السحائية الجرثومي MPSV4*
الداء: يصيب المكورات السحائية الجرثومي البطانة الرقيقة التي تحيط بالدماغ، ويتمّ تناوله من قبل المرضى الذين فقدوا الطحال والجرحى والمسافرين إلى أماكن موبوءة، وفي حال الخطر بالعدوى.

أعراضه: السخونة الشديدة وتصلّب في الرقبة وإعياء كامل في الجسم.

التشخيص: أخذ سائل النخاع الشوكي أو عبر ملاحظة الأعراض الإكلينيكية للمرض.

العلاج: المضادات الحيويّة وعلاج حسب الحالة.

الوقاية: أخذ اللقاح والابتعاد عن الأماكن الموبوءة والمزدحمة، علماً أن الجرعات تختلف حسب الحاجة، ويعاود تناولها كلّ سنتين.
الفئة العمرية: الأشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 11 و55 عاماً فما فوق.

*10 اللقاح المضاد للحمى الصفراء Yellow Fever*
الداء: الحمّى الصفراء نزفية فيروسيّة تنتقل عن طريق البعوض "البعوض المصرية" Aedes aegyptiالتي تدمّر أنسجة الجسم وخصوصاً الكليتين، كما تقوم بتجميع أصباغ الصفراء في الجلد.

أعراضه: حمّى وصداع وإمساك واصفرار في الجلد وهذيان، وقد تشمل المضاعفات الغيبوبة، فالوفاة! 

التشخيص: تحليل الدم.

العلاج: إمداد المريض بالسوائل وإخضاعه إلى الغسل الكلوي إذا حدث فشل كلوي، مع الحفاظ على معدّلات ضغط الدم.

الوقاية: جرعة من اللقاح المضاد للحمى الصفراء والحماية من البعوض.

الفئة العمرية: البالغون، ويمكن تكراره بعد سنوات عشر إذا لزم الأمر.

*11 اللقاحات المضادة للتيفوئيد Vivotif and Typhim Vi*
الداء: "التيفوئيد" Typhoid أي العدوى التي تسبّبها بكتيريا "سالمونيلا تيفي" Salmonella Typhi الموجودة في الماء والطعام الملوّث، تنتشر بين الكبار، وتدخل الأمعاء عن طريق الفم وتتكاثر في الطحال والكبد وتروج في الدم، تتواجد في أفريقيا وآسيا بشكل رئيس. 

أعراضه: صداع ودوار وارتفاع في درجة الحرارة وإمساك فإسهال وتسمّم في الدم وقيء وتضخّم في الطحال والكبد وبقع حمراء على الجلد والبطن. وقد تكون مضاعفاته مميتة، وتشمل التهاب الدماغ.

التشخيص: تحليل الدم والبول والبراز وفحص سريري ومساءلة المريض عن الأطعمة والسوائل التي تناولها و"اختبار ويدال"Widal test الذي يبحث عن الأجسام المضادة عن طريق الزراعة في معمل الماكيروبيولجي.

العلاج: دخول المستشفى ومراقبة المصاب وإعطاؤه المضادات الحيويّة ومصلاً يحتوي على البوتاسيوم والصوديوم والبروتين وتغذيته. وتوصف في الحالات الخطرة أدوية "الكورتيزون".

الوقاية: الحفاظ على النظافة وتوفير مياه صحية معقّمة وغسل اليدين جيداً قبل تناول الطعام وجرعات أربع من اللقاح المضاد للتيفوئيد تؤخذ كل 48 ساعة أي 4 كبسولات على مدار 8 أيّام، مع تكراره كلّ سنوات خمس.

الفئة العمرية: الأطفال الذين تتجاوز أعمارهم 6 سنوات، والراشدون.

*12 اللقاح المضاد للكوليرا rBS-WC*
الداء: "الكوليرا" Cholera داء بكتيري ينتشر عن طريق الماء الملوّث أو الخضر والفاكهة غير المغسولة ولحوم البحر التي تؤكل نيّئة. وتخرج هذه البكتيريا عن طريق البراز.

أعراضه: إسهال تتفاوت شدّته ما بين البسيط إلى الشديد يكون لونه كالماء، والقيء والجفاف وانخفاض ضغط الدم والخمول.

التشخيص: اختبار عيّنة من البراز.

العلاج: محاليل لمعالجة الجفاف تتكوّن من سوائل وأملاح وسكر تؤخذ عن طريق الوريد ومضادات حيويّة ومكملات الزنك التي تساعد على تقليل مدة الإسهال.

الوقاية: غسل اليدين بالماء والصابون وعدم استخدام الماء غير المعالج وتناول الأطعمة المطهوّة وغسل الفاكهة والخضر جيداً، مع اللقاح على جرعتين تفصل أسابيع ستة بينهما.

الفئة العمرية: الأشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 6 أعوام و60 عاماً.

*13 اللقاح المضاد لـ "فيروس الورم الحليمي البشري" HPV*
الداء: سرطان عنق الرحم، يسبّبه فيروس ينتقل عن طريق العلاقة الزوجية، وهو أحد الفيروسات التابعة لـ "البابيلوما فيروس" Papillomavirus HPV.

أعراضه: صامتة، ولكن ثمة إشارات تدلّ على وجوده وهي نزف مهبلي غير طبيعي وكثيف وألم في الحوض وألم شديد عند الجماع.

التشخيص: اختبار يدعى "باب" يكشف خلايا عنق الرحم السرطانية، ويساعد على كشف التغيّرات في خلايا عنق الرحم.

العلاج: الجراحة بواسطة "اللايزر" لتدمير الخلايا غير الطبيعية والجراحة بالتبريد لتدمير الخلايا السرطانية والاستئصال المخروطي...

الوقاية: الفحص الدوري والمستمر لعنق الرحم، وذلك عن طريق اختبار «باب» مع أخذ لقاح ضد سرطان عنق الرحم على جرعات ثلاث.

الفئة العمرية: النساء اللاتي تتراوح أعمارهن ما بين 12 و50 عاماً.

----------

